# vinyl transfer burnt onto heat press



## laggardlady (May 5, 2008)

Hi
Tried my head press out for the first time yesterday, vinyl didn't stick to t shirt.

I came on here, read a few threads and set the temperature to 300 degrees which I saw suggested on here.

Tried one just now and it has all melted on the top plate of the press. I'm glad I only left it for 10 seconds and not longer as there was a lot of smoke, but smoke is better than flames LOL

So, a numpty question, Should I be putting something on top of the vinyl paper and not putting the heat press directly on to it?

Any info would be much appreciated.

Also what would be the best way to scrape the burnt transfer off.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You did have the vinyl with the backing up didn't you? You should also be using a teflon sheet or kraft paper on top of the vinyl if you are repressing it after the backing has been removed. This keeps it from melting onto the press platten. 

Since it is a little late for prevention, now you need to let the press cool. Then peel off as much as you can. You can use a plastic razor blade or other plastic utensil to help remove as much as possible, do not use anything that will scratch the coating on the press. You can buy special cleaners for the press or you might be able to find some cleaners for household irons that will help with what's left. After all of that I would press some scrap pieces to make sure it doesn't leave anything on the shirts.


----------



## laggardlady (May 5, 2008)

BRC thanks for the reply. The vinyl backing was up. So is it okay just to press the vinyl and the backing without anything covering it or should I have something on top so the press isn't going on to it directly.

Thanks for the tip about repressing and using a teflon sheet or kraft paper, that will be handy if I ever get that far lol


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The backing is a plastic and shouldn't stick to the press. The 300 degrees is farenheiht not centigrade so be sure you are not way overheating it. It still sounds like the vinyl itself was up and the backing was towards the shirt.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Better safe than sorry!! We always cover with a teflon sheet no matter what we are pressing- vinyl, inkjet , or whatever. Only takes a second and might save tons of sorrow.


----------



## laggardlady (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The backing was definitely up. I have heated to 300 centrigade and not fahrenheit oops but yesterday nothing stuck when it was 180 centrigate. 

I'm just about to order a teflon sheet lol and hoping to get the press cleaned up aaagghh I am such a numpty LOL


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Try to use some iron cleaner and it should come off. I know Heat press Essentials sells a product called easy off to clean the heat press with. ... JB


----------



## ruhtuh (Aug 30, 2009)

I joined these forums for this same problem. I heated my press to 305 degrees and it melted the backing all over the letter and the heat press. It won't come off the shirt. The backing is permanently adhered to the letters. 

I guess I should use the teflon but it sure seems like the heat press is awfully hot.


----------



## jrsamwel (Apr 28, 2009)

ruhtuh said:


> I joined these forums for this same problem. I heated my press to 305 degrees and it melted the backing all over the letter and the heat press. It won't come off the shirt. The backing is permanently adhered to the letters.
> 
> I guess I should use the teflon but it sure seems like the heat press is awfully hot.


Welcome to the forums Cathy!
Please take note farenheit and centigrade are different Im sure you know it,again check your temperature if it is on centigrade, 305 is too high even teflon sheet cannot hold the heat especially when you are pressing vinyl.170-180 degree Centigrade works fine for me.

hope this helps


----------



## ruhtuh (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response. How do I know if its Cent. or Farenheit?


----------



## jrsamwel (Apr 28, 2009)

ruhtuh said:


> Thank you for the quick response. How do I know if its Cent. or Farenheit?


You can check your manual along with your press,try 170 by 20 seconds at first and observe, and then you can gradually increase your temp. if needed,mostly china made heatpress use Centigrade settings.


----------



## ruhtuh (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you so much. I'll give it another try.


----------

